# Carving lines on work ! Help



## Bruno847 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Guys

I need some help with a carving problem , I have been using Vectric 3d Machinist t get started on the carving projects and has gone really and have done some nice projects using a tapped ball nose bit I have had to change the bit and are now getting small lines across everything thing that I carve and cant seem to get rid of them the smaller the bit I use the worst it is any suggestions ?

Signwood
Western Australia


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

It's the bit that is doing it, perhaps a burr someplace on it? That is the symptom you get when you have a nick in a knife blade or in a planer blade, they leave scratches/lines on the work.


----------

